# what type of job do you have?



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm wondering, we have a lot of threads here about what are the worst jobs for people with SA, but no one actually says what they do for a living. So what type of job do you all have? Me, I'm currently unemployed due to social anxiety. I freaked out and ran out on my job. But I would have been a mental health technician working on the adolescent psychiatric unit. I know, what was I thinking?! Lol. How about all of you?


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I work for an insurance company, selling new products over the telephone and through the post to customers. Not cold calling (thank God!) The customer calls me, asking for a new policy. Money's very good, but I much prefer administration. Give me a cupboard to sort out, and I'm in heaven! LOL

I hope your job situation works out, Kristie26.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I just got hired to work in a inbound call center doing customer service/sales for a cell phone carrier. I have yet to start work yet, but I'm excited to be working again after being unemployed for 4 months.
Before that I was doing customer service/sales in a retail auto service environment.(Writing up work orders for oil changes, new tires, and other minor things)

I think having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA. Being forced to do something is a really good motivator for me.:teeth Having to sell stuff to people really helps keep my social skills greased up.


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Cedilla said:


> I just got hired to work in a inbound call center doing customer service/sales for a cell phone carrier. I have yet to start work yet, but I'm excited to be working again after being unemployed for 4 months.
> Before that I was doing customer service/sales in a retail auto service environment.(Writing up work orders for oil changes, new tires, and other minor things)
> 
> I think having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA. Being forced to do something is a really good motivator for me.:teeth Having to sell stuff to people really helps keep my social skills greased up.


Congratulations on the new job! Inbound is so much better than outbound too.

I definitely agree that my social skills have improved vastly by doing my job.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I worked for 5 years as a full time joiner got thorough my apprenticeship so I am a fully qualified joiner now.Working now with a small company that does a lot of plant work IE Diggers,concrete work ect which I really enjoy because there is something different everyday.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kristie - Sorry about your job situation! But, I think that's an impressive field to be in, and I can see that it would be SA-inducing...much more than my field, which is Accounting. I'm an assistant controller for a property management company.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm an auto tech. I trained as an apprentice and have been a fully certified master tech for about 13 years and have been at my job for almost 16 years. I work on foreign and domestic cars and trucks as well as semi trucks and trailers, doing everything from oil changes to major engine and transmission rebuilding. I work alone most of the time which I really like, but I'm getting physically burned out from it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I basically run the file room at a particular government-type establishment. I can't go into details since I'm sort of the only person who has my job and I don't want to be found out :lol

It's definitely a job for someone with SA though...I am alone in a basement all day, I go up twice a day to deliver mail to my co-workers, who deal with the public (I do not, only once in a while to send information about the organization). Once in a while other co-workers come to my "office" to sign out files, or sometimes they call me to look through a file for information and respond to them. It's really boring and of course sometimes gets awkward when I have to deal with humans, lol. It pays well though considering I do menial work, and lately I've been barely working at all since things have been slow. I'm not under the eagle-eye of a manager. Workers and most managers are generally lighthearted since we are not really working for profit. Can't complain 

I think I've given away too much detail... :afr


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I basically run the file room at a particular government-type establishment. I can't go into details since I'm sort of the only person who has my job and I don't want to be found out :lol
> 
> It's definitely a job for someone with SA though...I am alone in a basement all day, I go up twice a day to deliver mail to my co-workers, who deal with the public (I do not, only once in a while to send information about the organization). Once in a while other co-workers come to my "office" to sign out files, or sometimes they call me to look through a file for information and respond to them. It's really boring and of course sometimes gets awkward when I have to deal with humans, lol. It pays well though considering I do menial work, and lately I've been barely working at all since things have been slow. I'm not under the eagle-eye of a manager. Workers and most managers are generally lighthearted since we are not really working for profit. Can't complain
> 
> I think I've given away too much detail... :afr


That sounds like my kind of job. Lol. How'd you get that job? I'm ready to combust. I'm under heavy pressure to find a job (understandable), but it's just so anxiety-inducing. Such a painful, horrible feeling. It's like I want my family to understand but I don't even want to talk about it. 

Anyone work with animals? I'm thinking of going in that route. I love animals, especially dogs. I'm not sure how to go about it though. I need some guidance. :blank


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Cedilla said:


> Having to sell stuff to people really helps keep my social skills greased up.


I wish my social skills were more greasy.

I'm an engineer. I sit around in my cubicle for most of the day drawing lines in Cad programs and doing calculations in spreadsheets. I really wish that my job had more human contact cause the work gets so monotonous. I actually get excited for meetings where I get to talk about my opinions and all of that.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

purplepage said:


> That sounds like my kind of job. Lol. How'd you get that job? I'm ready to combust. I'm under heavy pressure to find a job (understandable), but it's just so anxiety-inducing. Such a painful, horrible feeling. It's like I want my family to understand but I don't even want to talk about it.
> 
> Anyone work with animals? I'm thinking of going in that route. I love animals, especially dogs. I'm not sure how to go about it though. I need some guidance. :blank


Well I pretty much got the job because my mom has worked there for 18 years and knows everyone lol. Well she emailed me the posting and I interviewed, I was so awkward but got the job anyway :stu
Job searching is definitely tough and demoralizing though...I looked for several months before landing my current gig. Best of luck.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Anyone work with animals? I'm thinking of going in that route. I love animals, especially dogs. I'm not sure how to go about it though. I need some guidance.


If you're talking about a vet tech I would call a veterinarians office or two and ask them. I would imagine they would know.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

^ I know nothing. All I know is that I do love animals. My one step back is that I might actually get sad/depressed if I see an abused animal or something. *Sigh.

I'll research on that Vet. Tech.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Well I pretty much got the job because my mom has worked there for 18 years and knows everyone lol. Well she emailed me the posting and I interviewed, I was so awkward but got the job anyway :stu
> Job searching is definitely tough and demoralizing though...I looked for several months before landing my current gig. Best of luck.


Oh ok.  I also got my first job through a family member. I was lucky to not get interviewed. Learned a lot from it. Learned that I never want to be in that field of work (Accounting). Lol. Too bad I took Accounting during college. Felt like a waste of ...everything. Feel so lost.

Happy for you though!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I work as a health care assistant at the weekends and holidays and training to be a psychiatric mental health nurse during the week, I don't have anxiety helping people, listening to them and assisting which is wonderful....but my co workers must think i am some freak...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Analytical chemist. Just put me in a room with some drinking water and a few instruments. Don't have to deal with many people. Problem is when a lot of work comes in and my office-mate sits at her desk. But when that happened in my last job - direct customer food service - it was awful. In this job I can do the work when I have time. If I don't have time then the analysis has to wait and people get their results later. I can prove to the boss that I'm doing most of the work. Everything gets documented.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

I work in a factory, running machines. I have one of the better jobs in this category, it pays well and its easy work. Most of the time its just me and the machine, a bit of interaction with other people at different places on the line, but its always about the same thing. When things are slow, and during break tho, i do have to talk to everybody there, which isnt a problem because they are all good people, and i have a lot in common with about half of them. I guess what i learned from this job, is that SA isnt the big problem, its finding people who you can relate too. Never really had that till now.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

sub teacher


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> sub teacher


That sounds like a nightmare for someone with SA. What grade level(s) do you deal with?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I am a welfare bum... And a student.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Web Editor. I actually work at a retail store but I work in the back offices. I hardly ever have to talk on the phone and I've only had to deal with a customer in person once when someone asked what time we closed when I had wondered up front for something. I basically sit by myself and do maintenance on the web site. Not even anything hard like programming, just doing price changes, putting up product, doing some minor copy editing etc.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

KennethJones said:


> That sounds like a nightmare for someone with SA. What grade level(s) do you deal with?


elementary

This is prob not the best job choice for someone with SA (unless they are actively trying to get over it), because it is like the first day on a new job--every single day. I've been doing this for 10 years.

I really love kids, though, and am not shy around them.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

jtb3485 said:


> Web Editor. I actually work at a retail store but I work in the back offices. I hardly ever have to talk on the phone and I've only had to deal with a customer in person once when someone asked what time we closed when I had wondered up front for something. I basically sit by myself and do maintenance on the web site. Not even anything hard like programming, just doing price changes, putting up product, doing some minor copy editing etc.


that looks really good , and it called "web editor" is that original name for that job ?


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

I originally trained to be a linguistics teacher but currently work as a therapist and life coach for people suffering from depression. It’s an incredibly rewarding job and in a way, seeing a patient smile and gain confidence is a lot like seeing a student pass an exam with flying colours. 

As a side job I also run a top secret organisation from within my volcano lair where we have sharks with laser beams on their heads. Yeah you heard me, laser beams!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going to get a job as a waitress again soon, but I'm currently in school for accounting. I'll graduate in December.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Observer said:


> I originally trained to be a linguistics teacher but currently work as a therapist and life coach for people suffering from depression. It's an incredibly rewarding job and in a way, seeing a patient smile and gain confidence is a lot like seeing a student pass an exam with flying colours.
> 
> As a side job I also run a top secret organisation from within my volcano lair where we have sharks with laser beams on their heads. Yeah you heard me, laser beams!


Really? I thought they were on the endangered species list and all you could get were ill-tempered sea bass? I love Austin Powers...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disabled student


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Student and biller/manifestor (data entry) for a linehaul shipping company.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am a fed ex driver, and I'm on the waiting list for state correction officer.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I clean.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I help uninsured people and under-insured people get free or low-cost prescription meds and medical supplies and equipment as needed or as prescribed by their doctor. It's a small local non-profit agency. Best job I ever had, I love it every single day and I've been there since last May.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work at a local community mental health agency serving the three county area here in the NW U.P. of Michigan. I am the assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist that does the behavioral programming for mostly the DD and Psychiatric folks we serve in the 10 group homes we operate. We also serve a few consumers that live out in the community either on their own or at home with their parent's. My primary job is going out into the homes to make sure that staff is running the programs correctly. I also do the monthly monitoring of the progress of the programs, graph behavior incidents, present data to the Psychiatrist and team regarding our consumers that get Psychotropic medications, make sure all treatment plans and other paperwork is scanned into our computerized medical records program, write treatment plans, and I also meet some of the consumers and give them feedback on their behavior.


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

Kristie26 said:


> Really? I thought they were on the endangered species list and all you could get were ill-tempered sea bass? I love Austin Powers...


 So you're the one who's been snooping around the radar control room? Thought it would be you, bet you don't know about the kangaroo's with jetpacks though do you?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Do these kangaroos with jetpacks know kung-fu?


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

Umm...no...that would be silly [_panicking_]...they just do kick-boxing and occasionally serve a variety of delicious pasta dishes.

[sorry to derail the thread folks - will shut up now]​


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I own a few websites and enjoy the plush life of a SAHD. I'll be done with that soon (fall) and be emerging back into the "normal" workforce and/or college again.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I develop things for the automotive industry and hopefully this year will data engineer for a GT3 racing team on top of that.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

purplepage said:


> ^ I know nothing. All I know is that I do love animals. My one step back is that I might actually get sad/depressed if I see an abused animal or something. *Sigh.
> 
> I'll research on that Vet. Tech.


This is probably a somewhat decent job for people with SA, but you will be getting scratched by animals haha. I took my bunny to the vet, and they didn't wear gloves or anything, and my bunny was kicking them, and scratching them...I felt bad because they had a hard time.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> I work as a health care assistant at the weekends and holidays and training to be a psychiatric mental health nurse during the week, I don't have anxiety helping people, listening to them and assisting which is wonderful....but my co workers must think i am some freak...


How does one became a psychiatric mental health nurse?????


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I just started a job as a clinical tech, at a drug and alcohol residential facility. So far it's a SA nightmare.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I"m a veterinary technician and most of my time is spent around animals. It's the clients that send me over the edge and make me want to blow up


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Cedilla said:


> I just got hired to work in a inbound call center doing customer service/sales for a cell phone carrier. I have yet to start work yet, but I'm excited to be working again after being unemployed for 4 months.
> Before that I was doing customer service/sales in a retail auto service environment.(Writing up work orders for oil changes, new tires, and other minor things)
> 
> I think having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA. Being forced to do something is a really good motivator for me.:teeth Having to sell stuff to people really helps keep my social skills greased up.


I agreed about "having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA"
but how you managed to get the manager/HRD trust that you are capable of the work? (must contact with many people)
my job is as account receivable staff, since my manager see that I'm not capable of collecting bill from customer, I ended up working only with computer and don't necessarily have to talk, so I'm getting more and more quiet and this really bad for my SA,

also, I always changing job, in 2 years I had change job 3 times


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Cedilla said:


> I just got hired to work in a inbound call center doing customer service/sales for a cell phone carrier. I have yet to start work yet, but I'm excited to be working again after being unemployed for 4 months.
> Before that I was doing customer service/sales in a retail auto service environment.(Writing up work orders for oil changes, new tires, and other minor things)
> 
> I think having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA. Being forced to do something is a really good motivator for me.:teeth Having to sell stuff to people really helps keep my social skills greased up.


I agreed about "having a job that involves a large amount of contact with people really helps with my SA"
but how you managed to get the manager/HRD trust that you are capable of the work? (must contact with many people)
my job is as account receivable staff, since my manager see that I'm not capable of collecting bill from customer, I ended up working only with computer and don't necessarily have to talk, so I'm getting more and more quiet and this really bad for my SA,

also, I always changing job, in 2 years I had change job 3 times.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

wow you all have decent jobs. I feel ashamed and a totally failure. I have a low grade kind of "data entry" diploma. 
:roll


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I"m a veterinary technician and most of my time is spent around animals. It's the clients that send me over the edge and make me want to blow up


Did you have to go to school for vet tech?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Usually you have to go to school for a vet tech but it's not like vet school. i considered both of those for a while.

I'm a customer service rep, currently in a call center though I have been on disability for a month now and not sure if I can go back or not. I'm 30 years old and I've had well over 20 jobs because eventually I just get to the point where I can't go in. I will agree that a job is great for dealing with your SA but I am starting to think that I am way better dealing with life on my own terms. The job I have now is the best one I've ever had and if I can't go here no other job will work for me.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

being a bum


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

forex said:


> that looks really good , and it called "web editor" is that original name for that job ?


Actually my real job title is "Web Assistant" but since my main job is editing our web site, I call myself a "Web Editor." It's a pretty nice job for someone with SA because I never deal with customers and I work by myself pretty much all the time. My only problem is feeling awkward conversing with my co-workers about anything other than work.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

inventory/parts guy for an HVAC service company. Can be high stress/very busy. When I get the job done I feel valuable. When I mess up I feel pretty near worthless. I don't really fit in but I try to help other people. I struggle with myself to do my job. Some days I feel tired and lazy. Other days I feel energized and capable. I make good enough money, but I dream of moving away or winning the lottery.
If I had another option I would probably take it. I have worked there for 13years. I have learned a lot about people and the world around me but I think I've had about as much as I can take from these people.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Claims adjudicator. Pretty good job for someone with SA I'd say, not too much human interaction necessary.


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jan 4, 2011)

I was basically a data entry person in my last job. Going forward I will be looking for work somewhere with minimal social interaction hopefully and a regular pace.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the SSI job.


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

I am doing market research. It entails doing cold calling, meeting, talking to people, networking with clients, etc.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Kristie26

I'm a senior animal attendant at a boarding and dog training kennel
I have worked there for the past 12 years.

I enjoy caring for all the many different breeds that stay with us, however talking to clients, other staff member's, talking on two-way radios etc is a real challenge and I struggle dealing with these things daily  :afr :hide
Also the current owners have no idea 
about how to run a kennel :roll:roll which is frustrating.


The supervisors do their best to get what we need from them, but many ppl won't do the supervisor job as it is too frustrating, the big bosses want to spend as little as possible and expect to have a 1st class kennel:roll

The standard of care that I and my workmates provide to the animals in our care is second too none. We all have high standards of cleanliness and parasite control, are fully qualified to care for animals, administer their medication, identify health concerns, administer animal first aid if need be and transport animal to nearest vet for emergency surgery if required. We 
are underpaid, frustrated at office politics, expected to cope with minimal staff, get limited hours during "slow" periods, have to listen to owners bs excuses for clear cases of animal neglect due to poor coat condition, letting their pets become severely obese, overgrown nails, bad teeth etc. 

But despite all of this we genuinely love all these pets and take our work home with us on many occasions. 

Sarah (Toughgirl)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

VTinOR said:


> I"m a veterinary technician and most of my time is spent around animals. It's the clients that send me over the edge and make me want to blow up


^^^^^
Me too, hun.:teeth:teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

purplepage said:


> That sounds like my kind of job. Lol. How'd you get that job? I'm ready to combust. I'm under heavy pressure to find a job (understandable), but it's just so anxiety-inducing. Such a painful, horrible feeling. It's like I want my family to understand but I don't even want to talk about it.
> 
> Anyone work with animals? I'm thinking of going in that route. I love animals, especially dogs. I'm not sure how to go about it though. I need some guidance. :blank


Hey purplepage
It's awesome that you want to work with animals
Read my post and PM me if you want more info.
The industry will be different in the US but would love to chat with you
about all thinks in the animal industry as it is my passion

Cheers,
Sarah (Toughgirl)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I develop things for the automotive industry and hopefully this year will data engineer for a GT3 racing team on top of that.


^^^^^^
Awesome Ospi:hearthun! Good luck with the data engineer for GT3 racing team job


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

*edit: feel like I"m talking to a wall. NO reply?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm currently working as a pharmacist. It's a crap job, daily torture for someone like myself. And I'm working in the best environment possible with the best boss possible. The guy is a saint and cares about helping me out. Nevertheless, I'm lost and always will be. I'm not hard-wired to focus on more than one or two tasks/areas at the same time especially with pressure and time constraints.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a Desktop Support Tech (IT). Love my job, and yes involves quite a bit of people interaction, but luckily its the same people. My SA is an issue only when I first meet someone. I'm able to grow and become comfortable around them so it works out quite well. We don't get many new hires, so it's not a constant thing of meeting new ppl here.


----------



## peace86 (Mar 9, 2011)

*My Job*

I work for the state I live in as a CSR agent. I love my job its great but the its really hard when I have to face and talk to my co-workers. I always feel like the awkward girl. The worse part is when people give you that look when your first walking into a room. The look of omg here comes the werid girl, lets try to avoid her. It feels really lonely. Luckily I have my wonderful husband and daughter to make me feel not so alone in the world. I also find courage and rest in God!

I love this forum!! Its great to know that there is a community of people who understands you and to know that you are not the only one with SAD.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I work at a hospital as a unit secretary on the Med-Surg floor.


----------



## GonzoWolf (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a Retail Security Guard.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Medical office assistant at the hospital. I help the nurses coordinate transplants. This position is relatively new (to me and the department) so they're still working out the workload. I could do more, but the nurses have problems letting go and trusting others to do their work...works out for me cuz I transferred from a crazy busy clinic and crazy manager...this new job is like a vacation for me :b


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just applied for a customer service position, hope I get it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a simple warehouse job. I literally do nothing but tape up boxes all night. Eh, it's a paycheck. Not too bad really, I get to work with only one other coworker who I'm warming up to more and more, and the work is a piece of cake, but mind-numbingly boring. Plus it's thirty miles away and with gas as high as it is, that's a pretty good chunk of change just to get down there every day.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 8, 2011)

Hostess at the moment.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I drill holes into concrete blocks, 50-60 hours a week, for $8.50 an hour with a boss that's constantly breathing down my neck yelling at me to do it better. Lately I've bought about $600 worth of computer parts. Hopefully I can make a profit off of building them because I'm only making $300/week working for Satan straight out of hell's living room.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Freelance Video Editor and Motion Graphic Artist.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Hey purplepage
> It's awesome that you want to work with animals
> Read my post and PM me if you want more info.
> The industry will be different in the US but would love to chat with you
> ...


I like animals too, (except for reptilian hehe)
I watched some movies about animals, and think could be my dream working with animal, as trainer / nurse / etc. 
do you have to get a university degree in veterinarian or something similar if you want to work with animals but not the veterinarian job ? 
thanks for answering


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

GonzoWolf said:


> I'm a Retail Security Guard.


You made me think of this song:






The person in the song completely misjudges the security guard, only to have the security guard kick butt in the end .


----------



## lustforlouis (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a bank teller in a foreign bank.

It's a very stressful job and I deal with all types of customers every single day. Though there are more good customers than bad ones, the bad ones tend to leave a lasting impact on me. I've been contemplating to quit my job but my manager is good to me and everyone else in the bank. Also, everyone I know keep telling me that working in bank sets a good prospect in my career path which is why I'm finding it so hard to leave this job. I keep telling myself I just need more time to adjust myself to this new job. But it's been 3 months and I don't know how long I can keep going. I had a nervous breakdown about 3 weeks ago and the doctor gave me anxiety pills (Deanxit). I'm also taking a part-time degree course which really adds to my stress. :s Honestly, I'm okay with this job. But it's the scary means customers which make me wanna stay home and not go to work sometimes.


----------



## gooeygumdrops (Oct 13, 2010)

I work in accounting and believe it or not it requires a lot of social skills. I'm on the external side so I have to conduct "interviews" with managers, inquire with employees if I have a question about their work or if I find an error, and I also have to present my findings to the department I'm auditing when our project is complete. Add all of the traveling and all the networking (lunch and dinner with coworkers and clients) and it makes it quite a challenge. Good times!


----------



## kastne12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Internet Marketer...work from home.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Grocery store... I have a job interview at Starbucks this week though. I'm hoping I get it.


----------



## Paulo (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a MR Specialist, I deal with patients a lot and also do a lot of interview but most conversations are one on one. When they bring a extra family member with them my SA kicks in and I try to hide it big time... sometimes my SA is so bad that my tone of voice changes due to anxiety... hehe... 

And sometimes they want me to do briefing with multiple people, forget about it...


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

BPA free said:


> Janitor/maintence worker at a hockey arena
> 
> i get to drive the zamboni


Awesome!

I'm a Hydologic Technician, collect/manage data, water samples, rivers, rainfall,etc. Independent and few people in the office.
If I didn't have bad SA, I would like to play music though...oh well.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

Cashier at a drug store.

I've noticed I can talk to people about the weekly sales or help someone find an item. But once I have to be 'me' (and not "Robot Customer Service Helper") my anxiety sets in and I blush and stammer a lot. But, I'm trying!


----------



## pr0ceeding (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a programmer. I'm surprised there aren't more programmers here.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I am the least bubbly Starbucks barista in existence. 

Maybe that's not true, but at least the most bubbly bipolar; chatty one day, no energy the next. Depending on life outside and who I'm working with.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I pick stuff up off carts and put stuff down in a trailer.

I'm still trying to find the most exciting way to describe my job, I still like box architect.
also trying to find the most boring way to describe it, I think I may have done it in the first sentence of this post.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Chrysalii said:


> I pick stuff up off carts and put stuff down in a trailer.
> 
> I'm still trying to find the most exciting way to describe my job, I still like box architect.
> also trying to find the most boring way to describe it, I think I may have done it in the first sentence of this post.


hehehehe, I like box architect! Also maybe "Parcel relocation specialist."

I am currently doing customer service from home. I still hate calls but it's a completely different story when I get to have WoW on and muted in the background, hehehehe.

Also, writer.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

pr0ceeding said:


> I'm a programmer. I'm surprised there aren't more programmers here.


Also a programmer 8).


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, went two weeks without a job, but now I'm cleaning offices at night. Pay isn't great (yet), but eventually I will be able to be on my own (working with the owner right now as he shows me the ropes), and not really have a set time schedule. Best of all, very little interaction. My last job was a nightmare dealing with customers and managers all day long (retail).


----------



## Dream Angels Heavenly (Apr 14, 2011)

_*SMI Case Manager *_


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I am an office administrator - which basically includes taking care of any paperwork there is, some payments, some bookkeeping, some scheduling.

This is my 13th job and the number has proven to be unlucky for me because I really hate this job & miss my old one. I had to quit my old job because the pay was bad and it was very far away from my home. But my first day here I noticed I had made a huge mistake, so far my biggest mistake when it comes to a job. It really makes me sad((


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a package handler at Fedex. First I loaded trucks with hundreds of packages a shift, then, they moved me so now I just scan packages. Its not terribly exciting plus I work the graveyard shift so sleep is sometimes an issue since I have school to go to everyday as well. Strangely, I don't really _hate_ the job like I thought I would. Drat, I was rather hoping to hate it so it can serve as motivation to do better in school.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pharmacy technician.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Co2 exporter.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cook.


----------



## dullgirl82 (Apr 19, 2011)

I work in the office at a Utility company. Do a little of everything. Customer service, paperwork, bookkeeping, data entry, filing, payments...etc. I think the customer service helps out with my SA. I hate doing it, but I know I have to.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a polysomnography student.


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

I work in the fast food industry. Lots of contact with lots of people. It'd the only thing I "like" about my job, and I really don't even like it.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Credit Control - electricity industry. Reducing debt levels (or trying to) sending out "friendly" reminders and disconnecting people when they don't adhere to payments. It's so much fun getting sworn at on the ph sometimes by angry customers or listening to the sad-*** sob stories about death of loved ones and people who have 5kids. I think the S.A makes me more lenient, although sometimes i just cbf! Have to say tho, its improved my confidence on the phone and dealing face to face with customers


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

bond trader


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am unemployed.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I clean through a college work program, get paid through the government. That's about to end soon and I'm gonna try being an escort(not the prostituting kind)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Property maintenance specialist, ie, DIY handyman of sorts, For the last 14 years.

Trooper


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

Case manager.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Emma2040 said:


> Case manager.


Suite cases, Court cases, Nut cases ?.

Sorry, I'm just curious. :um

Trooper


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

I help coordinate and monitor services for individuals with disabilities and CMI.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Work at home, nerdy, piecework, slave wage jobs. I really wanted to be a vet tech but school was the worst thing ever for me so I tried to do a distance education thing but it's so much science and I never really understood science or math correctly (I was a decent English/History student type of person) so I basically failed out of distance education school. Not exactly impressive. All I wanted to do was work with animals too. I've applied for intro grooming jobs but never got called in (crappy resume, no shocker there). They get me, like little kids. I could never work around kids though since I know I would never have any, it would be too depressing.


----------



## Peekybaby (May 15, 2011)

Hello. I have social anxiety . It just recently became a problem amonth ago . I'm a Dancer (exotic entertainer ) I have been doing this for the past 2 years and it wasn't problem . I even won contest for miss nude western canada. And put on a great big show in front of bunch of people and had no problem . And I loved my job I was happy . Till resently till my panic attacks started up . Two weeks I was doing a show on stage and I had a panic attack with a simi busy bar with all eyes on me . And so I walk off just mins before I was suppose to be done . Because in the city I live In a dancer has to stay on stage for 18 mins and so I had simi attack on stage for 15 mins but yet I still dance but just walk off cuz I couldn't control it any longer . And since then I haven't work since for now I'm sooo scared to even work for that might happen again. Because my job won't understand . In my city we book for a whole week at a club you get 20 show from Monday throw Saturday so 3 - 4 a day and my job isn't one of those where you can phone ur boss and say I don't feel well I can't come in . They will just fire you without pay . Because we only get paid for each show not hourly so I had my attack on firday and so I work from Monday till firday night so I did 14 show for that week . So what I did was at my break after my show when I had my attack I went to my moms house to try to calm my self and I made mom call the main owner and told her to tell em my grandfather died so that way I can get out of work with pay . But since I was still having a simi attack it was eazy for me to put the water works on to make it look real . So I have been back since scared to go back to work


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Peekybaby said:


> Hello. I have social anxiety . It just recently became a problem amonth ago . I'm a Dancer (exotic entertainer ) I have been doing this for the past 2 years and it wasn't problem . I even won contest for miss nude western canada. And put on a great big show in front of bunch of people and had no problem . And I loved my job I was happy . Till resently till my panic attacks started up . Two weeks I was doing a show on stage and I had a panic attack with a simi busy bar with all eyes on me . And so I walk off just mins before I was suppose to be done . Because in the city I live In a dancer has to stay on stage for 18 mins and so I had simi attack on stage for 15 mins but yet I still dance but just walk off cuz I couldn't control it any longer . And since then I haven't work since for now I'm sooo scared to even work for that might happen again. Because my job won't understand . In my city we book for a whole week at a club you get 20 show from Monday throw Saturday so 3 - 4 a day and my job isn't one of those where you can phone ur boss and say I don't feel well I can't come in . They will just fire you without pay . Because we only get paid for each show not hourly so I had my attack on firday and so I work from Monday till firday night so I did 14 show for that week . So what I did was at my break after my show when I had my attack I went to my moms house to try to calm my self and I made mom call the main owner and told her to tell em my grandfather died so that way I can get out of work with pay . But since I was still having a simi attack it was eazy for me to put the water works on to make it look real . So I have been back since scared to go back to work


have u tried xanax to relax you?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Clerical in a warehouse. Easy to be anti-social when I need to, but my work hours are horrible. I need to find a job from 9-5 or 8-4 or similar. I don't know if this job exists for me.

I probably already answered this thread.


----------



## Peekybaby (May 15, 2011)

outsider77 said:


> have u tried xanax to relax you?


No I haven't tried xanax . I never even heard of it. My doctor just gave me Ativan last tuesday , but I haven't token it yet . Because Im trying to control them without drugs but if I can't control and it gets really bad then that's when I will take one when needed . But xanax and Ativan everyone and all web site are saying it's very addictive so I'm scared


----------



## verystormy (May 21, 2011)

Geologist. Rocks dont give you grief


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I work in a group home at the moment. It's a rewarding job but pays squat-all and it's pretty dead end. Seems impossible to get a decent paying job without connections :/


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I build circuit boards for military jets, tanks, hybrid buses and a few other things.

Its ok, just sit at my work station and listen to music. People i work with are all friendly. Working 50hr weeks right now


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Back breaking job.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm a professional musician, violin teacher, and tutor. Currently though, I haven't been finding much work as a musician, but when I was busy I was playing for weddings and churches that I don't even belong to. I have zero anxiety when I'm performing and I'm still trying to control the little feelings of nervousness when I'm teaching.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooh, we have a case of thread necromancy here~ xD

I work in a call center. I deal with inbound calls and outbound calls in a bid to collect arrears, think of us as part of the government sector. It's against the law for not paying us for certain reasons~ xD. I'm scared ****less half the time though, the customers are just.... ughh. Whiney and intolerable.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I volunteer atm. For an NGO. I do a lot of things around the organisation, like work at the front as a cafe assistant and work at the back as their media strategist. I've been there for almost five months now, and the fact I'm still there working is a pretty big deal. With my SA, I've never had a real job like this before. My goal is to stay there for another two months, before I look for some paid work.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pizza delivery driver in downtown/midtown Houston


----------



## bestFizzy (Nov 2, 2013)

I do web development. It's good to be in charge of my own time and such to a large extent. A lot of meetings and presenting work, tho. That gets to me all too often.


----------



## Dakari (Sep 2, 2012)

floatingballoon said:


> That sounds like my kind of job. Lol. How'd you get that job? I'm ready to combust. I'm under heavy pressure to find a job (understandable), but it's just so anxiety-inducing. Such a painful, horrible feeling. It's like I want my family to understand but I don't even want to talk about it.
> 
> Anyone work with animals? I'm thinking of going in that route. I love animals, especially dogs. I'm not sure how to go about it though. I need some guidance. :blank


I work in the grooming field, and also animal rescue. Working with animals is very rewarding and it really helps with SA, animals don't talk or judge you, and it gives you and other people a common interest. I could offer some descent advice, if you'd like.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I work for a landscaping/lawn maintenance company. A typical day is 10-11 hours with Saturday work in the spring. I've been with the company for six years but have quit twice because of the anxiety it caused. I came back this spring after my boss asked me to and because I'd no longer be a foreman.. that took a huge load of my shoulders. I ended up working on a crew with two girls who are extremely nice and that helps to keep anxiety away.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm an engineer technician. I basically sit on a computer all day and revise drawings for constructions plans to be carried out. It does take a lot of communication between coworkers and my boss so I'm surprised i still have my sanity. The pay is very good for one person but the social aspect of this job is tearing me apart...


----------



## jyxpress (Aug 30, 2015)

I just started a new job about a month ago as a production technician at a company that makes navigational and tactical systems for naval vessels around the world. The only reason I took the job was that it paid considerably better than my last job doing the same thing. The hard part is I'm having a hard time making any friends here since I have SAD and socially awkward. So far I've been keeping to myself and working while everyone around me is joking and having a good time. My desk is right next to the main door so about 30-50 co-workers pass by me everyday and I just ignore them so they think I'm unfriendly and strange even though I don't have the time to say hi to each and every one of them and some of them tend to be stuck up and exude and air of superiority. I hope I can make at least one friend here since at my last job it took me 6 and a half years before I got comfortable enough to talk to everyone. I actually made a few good friends at my last job and talked to almost everyone there on a daily basis but that took a long long long time for me to get over the initial anxiety of being judged.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

Artisan baker. For me it just may be the best career choice I could ever make - I get to work with some of Europe's finest bakers, I get free lunch, bread, sweet stuff and pizza whenever I want and the pay is great... not that I care to spend it :bah


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I work in retail.

I'm not brilliant at my job, as I pick who I speak to. 

If I speak to them.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

Sysadmin engineer, the company I currently work is ****, makes me want to kill myself everyday. But I do like the IT world so I am already looking for a new job.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

A crap one


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Professional leech/daytime pyjama wearer. Soon I want to become a medical lab tech


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

NSA


----------



## Freucinska (Dec 11, 2014)

There are days when digging out my molars with a teaspoon sounds more appealing to me than going to work. I'm a graphic designer who accidentally got sucked into the world of marketing, and it is absolutely the wrong fit. I am not "dynamic" or "engaging" or "high-energy" (in fact, just typing those words makes me want to scream). I've determined that what I really need is a work-at-home gig, where my "team" consists my two dogs, and "brainstorm sessions" are conducted in the bathtub. It's not that I hate people -- but I do hate the phony "rah-rah" atmosphere, and I was not built for small talk or cocktail parties or any of that crap. Don't get me wrong -- I am grateful to have a job at all, in spite of the fact that I am the completely wrong personality for the "team" -- but it's clearly time to do something different.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coder. It's alright but it gets boring. Going we'll be allowed to work from home every day instead of just some says. Or better yet, hoping I'll get to keep my job when the new company takes over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just started a new job as a Front End Developer  I write the code that builds websites, makes them pretty and makes them interactive.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Kitchen porter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I drive around delivering car parts to get weld. It's hard work but fun. Better than anything I had ever envisioned.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

I work from home mashing keys on a keyboard to make somebody else rich. Before end of May 2015 I was doing the same job w/ same employer except doing it in an office environment while rotting in a cubicle. :roll


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Worked as a welder for 11 years; taking a millwrighting course starting next week! :boogie


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn you guys put me to shame.

I work in a warehouse preparing orders for catering companies and country clubs. Working on getting my CDL. Im thinking of driving across the country


----------



## spotholder (Aug 30, 2015)

I was lucky enough that my sister has her own business and allowed me to work for her. It's a property preservation business and I do all of the office work. I don't get paid much because I also live with her, but it's enough to get by. 
Unfortunately she dropped a huge bomb on me this morning and told me that she wouldn't be able to pay me for the winter so i'm now out of a job for the winter and other than her I have never had a job. 
Just the thought of applying for a job is enough to send me into a panic. 
I don't know what to do now.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

MBwelder said:


> Worked as a welder for 11 years; taking a millwrighting course starting next week! :boogie


Just curious, would you recommend welding as a career path?


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

nubly said:


> hoping I'll get to keep my job when the new company takes over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Start saving your money stat. That almost never happens.


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

spotholder said:


> I was lucky enough that my sister has her own business and allowed me to work for her. It's a property preservation business and I do all of the office work. I don't get paid much because I also live with her, but it's enough to get by.
> Unfortunately she dropped a huge bomb on me this morning and told me that she wouldn't be able to pay me for the winter so i'm now out of a job for the winter and other than her I have never had a job.
> Just the thought of applying for a job is enough to send me into a panic.
> I don't know what to do now.


same as me


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

NahMean said:


> I work from home mashing keys on a keyboard to make somebody else rich. Before end of May 2015 I was doing the same job w/ same employer except doing it in an office environment while rotting in a cubicle. :roll


n wat job is that , if i may know


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Just started a job last week for data entry. Easy as all hell, no social interaction but the work is non stop. Overall not a bad job


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

tom99 said:


> n wat job is that , if i may know


I'd rather not say the employer or what city, but my title is "Business Analyst." It's not a true business analyst role per se as what I do relates more with audit compliance regarding contract management between my employer & enterprise customers. It's hard to go further into detail without working the role itself.


----------



## jmm2 (Sep 14, 2015)

whats your job title? I would love to work from home.


----------



## jmm2 (Sep 14, 2015)

NahMean said:


> I work from home mashing keys on a keyboard to make somebody else rich. Before end of May 2015 I was doing the same job w/ same employer except doing it in an office environment while rotting in a cubicle. :roll


whats your job title? I would love tow work from home.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

jmm2 said:


> whats your job title? I would love tow work from home.


If you look above a few posts you'll see that I responded to someone asking the same question.


----------



## Richard1984 (May 5, 2014)

Jesuszilla said:


> Just started a job last week for data entry. Easy as all hell, no social interaction but the work is non stop. Overall not a bad job


#

That's the exact job I've been looking for but never been able to get yet.


----------

